# Tout est bien qui finit bien



## Corsicum

_"Tout est bien qui finit bien"_
Peut-on dire ? :
_"Tutto è bene quel/ciò che finisce bene"
_Que  dit-on d’autre ?
Grazie mille


----------



## sterrenzio

Bonjour, in italiano l'espressione più comune è "*tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene*".
Per quanto ne so, non esistono altre espressioni simili...


----------



## Anaiss

Io ho sempre sentito "*Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene*"....


----------



## sterrenzio

In effetti, dipende dalle abitudini.
*Entrambe* le espressioni sono accettabili in italiano.


----------



## Anaiss

Sull'accettabilità sono d'accordo.
Nell'uso però prevale il quel, secondo me.


----------



## sterrenzio

Sarebbe interessante fare una statistica  

... in rete si trova di tutto, con wiki però che accredita la tua versione!


----------



## Anaiss

Beh, cercando la frase tra virgolette su Google esce che la versione con quel ha 112.000 risultati, mentre quella con ciò 20.000.


----------



## Corsicum

C’est parfait, merci à tous.
La version Italienne semble être la plus indiquée pour inspirer la version Corse.
j’ai lu après sur wiki
_Tutto è bene quello che finisce bene ("All's well that ends well") è una commedia shakespeariana, scritta fra il 1602 e il 1603. Essa è ispirata alla novella di Giovanni Boccaccio Giletta di Narbona, inclusa nel Decameron (Novella Nona della Terza Giornata)._
 
Grazie mille


----------

